# what should be the next big fantasy movie or show?



## C.B. Jones

I think it should be the Prince of nothing as a T.V. show.But what do you think?


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

I'm actually against the idea of striving to adapt every popular work of prose fiction into a visual form. I know that it's something Hollywood likes because it comes with a built-in fan base, but there have been enough disappointments (*cough* Eragon) that I'm content to wait for something original that's more suited for the format.


----------



## Hap818

Magyk, Larklight, or Mortal Engines


----------



## Mindfire

I'm still waiting for a Percy Jackson movie.


----------



## Ireth

Mindfire said:


> I'm still waiting for a Percy Jackson movie.



But there already is a Percy Jackson movie... ;

...oh, I see what you did there. XDD


----------



## Jess A

I've always wanted to see Robin Hobb's and Sara Douglass' books as well as Feist's Magician done as TV series/films - but I would be so picky about casting that it could be a catastrophe to me if characters are badly cast! Casting, plot, setting ... everything could be done wrong. For the most part, I think books are better left to the imagination and in print. I would love to see how they would adapt Douglass' bird-winged Icarii people, though. I can't even comment on Game of Thrones, since I haven't read the books yet.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Hmmm... I would have to think about what they could adapt well.  A mistborn script has been written, but I'm scared about that.  It will be really tough to do allomancy right.  If they did the original Dragonlance Chronicles, I would be pretty interested.  Right now I'm reading Name of the Wind, and I think that could work.  I think a movie about either Legend or Waylander could be done very well, but I doubt Gemmell has the name recognition to bring in huge box office numbers.  Outside of fantasy, I would love to see Cornwell's Grail Quest or Gemmell's version of Troy turned into a film trilogy.  The casting on the last one would have to be extraordinary though.


----------



## Reaver

*Movie??*

*THE LEGEND of REAVER*​


----------



## JonSnow

The original Dragonlance Chronicles would be cool... not because the writing was that great, but because it still holds a lot of sentimental value for me. It was the first fantasy series I ever read, even before The Hobbit. It would be interesting to see what TNT or AMC could do with it...

But more than that, I would like to see a series-type adaptation of Sword of Truth (Goodkind). It could run for many seasons if successful, which I believe it would be. It doesn't have the mature/purely brutal edge that Song of Ice and Fire has, but that might make it more attractive for younger audiences and sensitive adults.


----------



## Kisara

Malazan Book of the Fallen! But only if HBO does the job. That would be thrilling and probably even outrunning TrueBlood.


----------



## Steerpike

Kisara said:


> Malazan Book of the Fallen! But only if HBO does the job. That would be thrilling and probably even outrunning TrueBlood.



Three cheers for Malazan fans!


----------



## Devor

Warcraft, live action movie.  If that _ever_ finally happens.  It's Blizzard, though, so maybe I'll be in my fifties when it comes out.


----------



## Mindfire

Elder Scrolls: Rise of the Empire


----------



## Ireth

I was always disappointed that Nelvana never made an animated adaptation of Brian Jacques' _Mossflower_ along with the other three Redwall books they adapted. That would be amazing.


----------



## Mindfire

Ireth said:


> I was always disappointed that Nelvana never made an animated adaptation of Brian Jacques' _Mossflower_ along with the other three Redwall books they adapted. That would be amazing.



Hear, hear! Although I'd prefer to see any more Redwall stuff done with high-quality 3d animation rather than 2d. Pixar needs to get on that.


----------



## Ireth

^ This. Yes. So much potential awesome.


----------



## Steerpike

If Pixar did Redwall, they'd change it beyond recognition, and it would be full of one-liners and innuedno-based jokes to appeal to adults while mystifying children.


----------



## Donny Bruso

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> I'm actually against the idea of striving to adapt every popular work of prose fiction into a visual form.



Amen. Stop butchering authors' hard work to fit in into a 2 1/2 hour block. I truly wish screen writers would come up with some ideas of their own instead of just swiping someone's hard work for a few bucks and making a travesty that convinces people that the book must be just as bad so they never read it.


----------



## Mindfire

Steerpike said:


> If Pixar did Redwall, they'd change it beyond recognition, and it would be full of one-liners and innuedno-based jokes to appeal to adults while mystifying children.



I don't know about that. Pixar has proved they can be serious too. Toy Story 3 had some pretty heavy stuff in it. But if Pixar doesn't meet your approval, perhaps Dreamworks then? Provided of course that they treat it more like The Prince of Egypt or How to Train Your Dragon and less like Kung Fu Panda and Megamind. (Although those movies were great too.)


----------



## Jess A

Mindfire said:


> Hear, hear! Although I'd prefer to see any more Redwall stuff done with high-quality 3d animation rather than 2d. Pixar needs to get on that.



I would prefer to see it in 2D. 

They did some Redwall and I think I picked a DVD up for $2, I forget where. 

They never continued it (I am surprised to hear that they did 3 books, I must have missed those). I always wanted to see _Mossflower_ and _Martin the Warrior_ done in cartoon. Somebody on DeviantArt was looking into making another cartoon. I don't know how far they got.


----------



## Ireth

Martin the Warrior is one of the cartoons, along with Redwall and Mattimeo. I have all three of them on tape.


----------



## Devor

Steerpike said:


> If Pixar did Redwall, they'd change it beyond recognition, and it would be full of one-liners and innuedno-based jokes to appeal to adults while mystifying children.



I think Dreamworks does the innuendo and one-liners way more than Pixar.  I just saw Brave, for instance, and I can't think of any one liners coming away.  They're much more serious about their storytelling than Dreamworks - not that there's necessarily anything wrong with Dreamwork's style.  Shrek was great, and it was filled with one-liners.

As for changing it, has Pixar even done a movie that wasn't conceived in-house?


----------



## Jess A

Ireth said:


> Martin the Warrior is one of the cartoons, along with Redwall and Mattimeo. I have all three of them on tape.



Yeah I saw in Wikipedia before when I checked. I will have to track _Martin the Warrior_ and _Mattimeo_ down.


----------



## Philip Overby

I can't even imagine what Malazan would look like.  It would be nearly impossible to do I think.  You'd have to have a massive, massive budget.  I think it would be cool as maybe a cartoon, then you could get away with a lot of problems with CGI and all.  And suffice to say most people would be pretty confused by it I'd imagine.  I'm a big Malazan fan, but I don't know what's happening half of the time.   

I'd love to see the First Law series put onto screen.


----------



## Ankari

The Black Company series would be FUN


----------



## Reaver

There should be a movie where Blade kills the vampires of Twilight.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

Donny Bruso said:


> Amen. Stop butchering authors' hard work to fit in into a 2 1/2 hour block. I truly wish screen writers would come up with some ideas of their own instead of just swiping someone's hard work for a few bucks and making a travesty that convinces people that the book must be just as bad so they never read it.



Screenwriters come up with plenty of their own ideas. It's the gigantic risk-averse movie studios that won't take a chance on them (too big a gamble).


----------



## Telcontar

I would love to see a movie based on the Dragonriders of Pern franchise. Plenty there to play with. 

Elder Scrolls would be neat, but I'm of the opinion that most attempts would fail on that one. Same for Warcraft (or Starcraft, of Diablo). Blizzard should just do a really long CGI cutscene and call it a movie...


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

Telcontar said:


> I would love to see a movie based on the Dragonriders of Pern franchise. Plenty there to play with.
> 
> Elder Scrolls would be neat, but I'm of the opinion that most attempts would fail on that one. Same for Warcraft (or Starcraft, of Diablo). Blizzard should just do a really long CGI cutscene and call it a movie...



Well, I hope the reason that any WoW movie is taking so long is because they're really working hard on getting the story and characters solid before they ever put pen to paper, so to speak. Diablo III's story was not particularly interesting and the main story dialogue was fairly clichÃ©, so I hope they aren't letting Chris Metzen write it.


----------



## David

Telcontar said:


> I would love to see a movie based on the Dragonriders of Pern franchise. Plenty there to play with.
> 
> Elder Scrolls would be neat, but I'm of the opinion that most attempts would fail on that one. Same for Warcraft (or Starcraft, of Diablo). Blizzard should just do a really long CGI cutscene and call it a movie...




Morrowind would provide the perfect setting for a great fantasy movie though! The plot of the game is pretty intricate, so some serious adapting would be required. But what a landscape! Cyrodiil could also prove a good location, though they would have to change the plot there because playing that was boring enough!


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

I think the Kingkiller Chronicles would probably make a nice movie.


----------



## gavintonks

the torc triology - julin may
the illearth wars donaldson
saga of seven sons


----------



## lovecow

i would love to see The Belgariad made into a T.V. show. 
We all got books that mean alot to us and this would be mine.
David Eddings may have copied his own stories, but what stories to copy :redcarded:


----------



## gavintonks

end game would be good orson scott card


----------



## Jess A

Another childhood favourite of mine was Robin Jarvis' Deptford Mice series along with some of his other books. I would like to see that as a TV show, though it would have to follow the book art to impress me. I loved the way the animals were drawn - some were hideous!


----------



## Reaver

JonSnow said:


> But more than that, I would like to see a series-type adaptation of Sword of Truth (Goodkind). It could run for many seasons if successful, which I believe it would be..



Good news! They did. Sadly, it didn't last long.

Legend of the Seeker (TV Series 2008&ndash;2010) - IMDb


----------



## Jess A

Reaver said:


> Good news! They did. Sadly, it didn't last long.
> 
> Legend of the Seeker (TV Series 2008–2010) - IMDb



I have heard bad reviews about that -but I think I grabbed a cheap copy here in Shanghai the other day. Can't remember. Hoping it's not bad but I suppose they axed it as usual.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

I watched the first episode. It was, uh... well, the production values were good, but it came off as goofy and extremely clichÃ©d. I love fantasy but I wasn't interested in watching more.


----------



## Steerpike

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> I love fantasy but I wasn't interested in watching more.



That's how I felt about the book; except reading not watching


----------



## Reaver

Steerpike said:


> That's how I felt about the book; except reading not watching



Yep. Same here. I made it through the first one and about two chapters into the second.


----------



## Reaver

*Next Blockbuster?*

* BENJAMIN CLAYBORNE:
*ANDROID KING








​


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

HOW DID YOU KNOW er I mean I've never seen that before in my life.


----------



## Kevlar

Reaver said:
			
		

> There should be a movie where Blade kills the vampires of Twilight.



I'd pay to see that, and then I'd pay extra to see Blade die afterward.

--

I can't think of anything in particular I'd like to see adapted though. I avoid video game adaptions enough as it is, but an original story set in something like Tamriel or Thedas might be cool, and I'd lean toward Thedas because I loved the first Dragon Age so much. Personally I'd be more likely to lobby for a Fallout movie, though it's not fantasy so it doesn't count here.

Right now I'm trying for the third time to make it through the first Malazan book (because I have a friend who says they're really good from book two onward) so I can't really give any input on that. Someone mentioned Magyk but (no offense to your preferences) I would run for the hills if someone threatened me with such a movie. Otherwise I really haven't had too much exposure to great or memorable fantasy series. I don't particularly care for Dragonlance either, and I think it would only suffer from a visual adaption. I read one book a long time ago, Cry of the Icemark, which was supposed to be getting an adaption. I liked it at the time, but I've grown and matured a lot since and don't know if I still would.

In the end I think they should do this: redo a portion of Game of Thrones season two. They drifted a good deal from certain storylines.


----------



## Arreth

Elder the Dwarf said:


> I think a movie about either Legend or Waylander could be done very well, but I doubt Gemmell has the name recognition to bring in huge box office numbers.  Outside of fantasy, I would love to see Cornwell's Grail Quest or Gemmell's version of Troy turned into a film trilogy.  The casting on the last one would have to be extraordinary though.



Waylander would be excellent I think, although the Joinings could get a little silly if the FX were over the top. Clive Owen would perhaps make a good lead - loved him for the few seconds he was in the first Bourne movie - and he'd be about the right age.


----------



## Pyrsa

ok, I know it's been done before -- forgettably, and for kids -- but definitely Mary Stewart's Merlin novels. If adapted and directed by the right people. Yeah I know the books were technically not fantasy, but I think film or television would slip through as fantasy.


----------



## Varamyrr

I'm surprised nobody mentions the Wheel of Time series?


----------



## Mindfire

Varamyrr said:


> I'm surprised nobody mentions the Wheel of Time series?



Wheel of Time might be perfect for Hollywood's obsession with sequels. But honestly, nobody wants that many movies. Hardly anyone wants that many _books_. Although, if WoT is full of as much pointless stuffing as I hear, you might be able to condense it into a trilogy by cutting the fat.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

Mindfire said:


> Wheel of Time might be perfect for Hollywood's obsession with sequels. But honestly, nobody wants that many movies. Hardly anyone wants that many _books_. Although, if WoT is full of as much pointless stuffing as I hear, you might be able to condense it into a trilogy by cutting the fat.



Even leaving in only the essential elements and trimming all the fat, you still couldn't do justice to WoT in movies. It'd have to be a TV series of some kind (a la _Game of Thrones_).


----------



## Varamyrr

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> Even leaving in only the essential elements and trimming all the fat, you still couldn't do justice to WoT in movies. It'd have to be a TV series of some kind (a la _Game of Thrones_).



I agree, there is just too much that happens to actually make it a movie. Although I believe that you could make a stand-alone film of the first book. Perhaps even make it a pilot for a series(like bsg)


----------



## Chime85

I would love to see Ian Irvines The View From the Mirror story put onto the screen. It's a four book story and has very good pacing, imagination and story. That said, I would not like it done as a film. I think a tv series would be better, four books, four series.

x


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Arreth said:


> Waylander would be excellent I think, although the Joinings could get a little silly if the FX were over the top. Clive Owen would perhaps make a good lead - loved him for the few seconds he was in the first Bourne movie - and he'd be about the right age.



I actually think Legend would be much easier to do well, though I would love a Waylander movie.  Not a huge Clive Owen fan, but I did enjoy King Arthur.  I think Christian Bale would actually make a pretty good Waylander.  Sean Bean would be good if he weren't already in so many fantasy movies/series already.  He is also probably too thick for the character.  This casting thing is kinda fun though.

Edit: On another forum I just saw, they suggested Brian Blessed or John Rhys Davies as Druss.  Either would work for me.  People would probably complain about Gimli, but if you take away that beard, it would be tough for most people to recognize him.


----------



## Shockley

Not fantasy, but there's a Harlan Ellison penned I, Robot script that I'd love to see made into a film.

 That said, movies and books are completely different medium. Give them their magisteria, so to speak.


----------



## Steerpike

Shockley said:


> Not fantasy, but there's a Harlan Ellison penned I, Robot script that I'd love to see made into a film.



Too bad they didn't go with that instead of making the crappy Fresh Prince version.


----------



## chinookpilot77

JonSnow said:


> The original Dragonlance Chronicles would be cool... not because the writing was that great, but because it still holds a lot of sentimental value for me. It was the first fantasy series I ever read, even before The Hobbit. It would be interesting to see what TNT or AMC could do with it...



Same, and honestly, using the same characters and plot line, Dragonlance has all the components to be amazing in my opinion...the books themselves are just a little outdated now.  I tried doing a re-read about a year ago...only got through the first two...but MAN, in jr. high, those were the books that got me absolutely hooked on all things epic.  /Salute Weiss and Hickman!


----------



## LOCOFOOL

R.A Salvatore's The Legend of Drizzt! I would *LOVE* to see it done well but I would be horrified if it went wrong. Those are the books my dad pasted down to me that made me fall in love with fantasy. It also helped me find my closest friend who had the same interest.

Based off of failed movie attempts I’ve seen (Eragon) I sometimes think it’s not worth the mental trauma on our part for a book to be made in to a bad movie. On the other hand I think Lord of the Rings and Harry Potter were great on screen and in the book. I also have high hopes for The Hobbit.

If they made an Elder Scrolls movie it would have to be about a prisoner!


----------

